# My 29 G Bio-cube freshwater



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

This is my 29 g FW biocube... had it for about 3 years and just started with live plants.... thanks for your input..... will post better pics when it is dark out.....

New Photo.... taken at night with the new hair grass is the front and moved the heater to the back corner.....


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool dragon.


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks... picked it up at Petsetra... 30 bucks... once looking for one for over 2 years.....


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. I like the shape of that tank. What kind of fish are those?


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

i have zebra danios, neons, and cherry barbs in the tank right now.... along with a buenos aires tetra (lost all his friends to ick), bandit cat, and 2 other kind of tetra (hides alot but i think it's a black neon).....


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool setup! Man I would love to get my hands on one of those. Not that I dont already have enough on the go!

Any reason the heate is on the side? I would move it to the back where it can be more easily disguised by plants.


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

that is the plan... need to figure out how to hold the heater to the side of the back wall... then it will be hidden... but the plants will cover it.....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i very much like that dragon. very cool!


----------



## s.tan (Apr 22, 2010)

*Heater placement*



kelly528 said:


> Any reason the heate is on the side? I would move it to the back where it can be more easily disguised by plants.


NIce looking tank. Just put the heater into chamber 1 (right hand chamber). There should be room right in front of the filter insert. That's where my heaters go in my saltwater biocubes and they are perfectly concealed.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

As said before, cool dragon! I had buenos aries once, they bred and one little fry lived and it was really cool (and accidental). Hopefully you can get some more and have little babies!


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

tried that but the heater is too big then the cover won't fit.... might go and get a smaller one but that is an idea....thanks


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

that is the plan... at least 3 more to add to the family....


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you using the Biocube filtration? and did you find the flow of water
too much?

Sherry


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> Are you using the Biocube filtration? and did you find the flow of water
> too much?
> 
> Sherry


Yes I am... I had to MOD the first chamber in order to get more flow.... there is a problem with the Cubes in that the first chamber wall hieght before the water enters the ball chamber is too high.... with cutting out a section you get more flow which lessens the chance of back flow from the tank.... but it does pump the water fast..... if you difuse the out flow it is ok but it does tend to move move sand around a bit so position is the key.....here is some mods i did-

lowered wall from chamber 1 into 2
new pump to increase over all water change
carbon insert, i use 3 just placed over the bio balls... found that once the brown bio filtration stuff decreased the flow into chamber 2

if it was a Salt tank people were removing the bio-balls and the wall from chamber 1 into 2 completly and using coral substrate....

if i was to do it again i would not get a Bio cube... but would set up a system with different parts.... but it had been 10 years since I had a tank and well wanted a easy start... the next tank is going to be a 75 gallon set up... have not figured out the specs yet but with this forums help I know I will not have a problem picking the right equipment....

hope that helps


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks mine actually had too much flow and a friend helped me reduce it.Im not really happy with mine as a freshwater so I think I will sell it and buy a 20 long.My 33 is my CRS tank now and is perfect.


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> Thanks mine actually had too much flow and a friend helped me reduce it.Im not really happy with mine as a freshwater so I think I will sell it and buy a 20 long.My 33 is my CRS tank now and is perfect.


Cool... sounds good..... a buddy of mine hated his and sold it within a year... it is not for everyone that is for sure.....


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool. Probably a dumb question, but what's the white rock (at least that's what it looks like) behind the plants. I love the look of it. Where do you get it?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

In chamber one you can remove the bottom grill (stops about half way up the tank) so the heater will fit in it all the way to the bottom of the chamber.

You won't need to buy a smaller heater that way.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this thread.....BEAUTIFUL tank and I love the dragon. I've been looking for that very same beastie for my Osaka after seeing it on PetSmart website.


----------

